# Marshall's First Roadtrip



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum

I have traveled with my Seniors before, they did very well actually, slept a lot of the trip.
We stopped every 4-6 hours to let them out to go potty, walk around a little bit and give them some water. 

4Knines makes some very good seat cover products, they have a website and their products are also available on Amazon.


----------

